# Disgruntled Neighbors



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

We got a call 2:15AM telling us that our Anatolian Shepard Lady was down at the neighbors constantly barking. Lady had to cross a county road to get to their place and as far as we know has never crossed the road before. 

My wife went down and brought her back to our barn. We were all mystified.

Until daylight that is...here something had gotten into the neighbors chicken house and Lady was telling what ever it was to "get out of there" 

Looks like Lady has decided that she is guardian of the neighborhood and not just our farm. LOL

PS We have happy neighbors now.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

That's cool! Good dog! They owe her a bone don't they?


----------



## laughingllama75 (Jul 15, 2011)

too funny! Did the critter get the chickens, or did she scare it off? Good for Lady! Glad she wasn't being a "nuisance". Makes for much better neighbor relations.


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

Way to go Lady! Sounds like she is a lot like her mother in that regard. Annie would expand her guarding zone in a big way given a chance, if she can see it or hear it she considers it her's to watch over. Glad the neighbors "get it" and realize she did them a good turn. I agree with Bajiay, they owe her a bone


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Lady got there in time, there was some blood and feathers on the floor but what ever it was hit the road. Hope it stays gone.

Like you said Julie, I figure she heard the chickens yelling for help and went to investigate.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank goodness your neighbors called you and didn't just see a dog out there by the hen house and take a shot at her! So glad she saved the day, er night! It is good to hear a story with a happy ending.


----------

